# samsung galaxy s ii front camera error



## riolaw (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey tsf members, 

I brought a samsug galaxy s ii and i flash a rom into my galaxy s ii and I got this problem with the front camera of my phone but since i stock the new rom which i like the front camera do not have a problem at all and recently i notice my front camera got a camera error and the message said "camera failed". I dont know what to do now. 

Should i put another custom firmware or bring it to main shop to repair ?

Reply asap pls
Thanks


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Are you saying you still experience the error even with the stock ROM?


----------



## riolaw (Sep 23, 2010)

Hmm my stock rom is already spoilt that's y I put a custom rom to boot my phone again.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

If the front camera isn't working with a custom ROM, you would need to contact the developer of that ROM.


----------



## riolaw (Sep 23, 2010)

do you think if i put another custom rom into my phone the front camera will be ok ?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Contact the dev or pick another ROM: Galaxy S II Android Development - xda-developers

You must note... Custom Roms almost always have problems, that's why you see 100's of revisions.

You risk some things not working by leaving the official ROM.


----------



## riolaw (Sep 23, 2010)

ooh but i dont know which rom to choose anymore ? any ideas of a good rom ?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I am not familiar with any of those builders...

I mostly stick to Win-mo Roms :grin:

This one seems most popular: ◥███◣ CriskeloRom V35◥███◣-JKAY 13.9-ICS Theme-BLN-CallREC-PWR-M-Esxt-(XWKL1-2.3.6) - xda-developers


----------



## riolaw (Sep 23, 2010)

Do u have other opionion rather then thay rom ? Any other roms in mind ?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

There are plenty of ROM's to choose from here:

Galaxy S II Android Development - xda-developers

Any thread with *[ROM]* in the front is ROM you could try. 

It's honestly up to you which one you prefer.


----------

